# William Alston RIP



## yeutter (Sep 15, 2009)

I just heard that the Christian analytical philosopher, William Alston, died on Sunday 13 Sept.
Alston was influential in the formation of the Society of Christian Philosophers. His work on internalism versus externalism may be his best know contribution to the study of Philosophy.


----------

